# los angeles area m3s. where will we meet



## gogo_ggman (Feb 21, 2003)

does anyone know when and where the los angeles contingent of bimmers will meet? if not why not suggest a place


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

gogo_ggman said:


> *does anyone know when and where the los angeles contingent of bimmers will meet? if not why not suggest a place *


Check the caravan forum, but I think the LA crowd meets up at a place near the 101/405.


----------

